# cant keep my horse in



## vpalmer (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a year and a half to two year old paint. I have tried everything to keep him in the pature with my other horses. I was wondering if anyone could give me suggestions to help me teach this horse to stop jumping the fence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This was my world about 9 years ago. My horse, before he was old enough to ride, used to regularly jump the fence and head down the to another pasture full of horses. There he would jump the fence into that pasture & hang out with his new buddies. His pasturemate, my daughter's horse, would let me know right away & start whinnying. Off I would go on Clip, in search of Indy. Fish him out of the pasture and pony him home. I did this twice, that was enough for me. We re-fenced & re-gated to 6 feet in all jumpable areas. Also in spot close to electricity, we hot wired, no escapes since.


----------



## vpalmer (Jan 29, 2012)

So if we put up a 6 foot tall fence he wont beable to jump that. i cant put up a hot fence ,I rent the pasture. no elctrcity near by. Thank you for help. hopefully this will help. Getting tired of chasing this horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How tall is he, you might be able to get away with a 5ft, my horse is on the tall side, 16HH. Also you would just have to raise the fences on the jumpable parts, some spots he may not get a good take off to attempt a jump.


----------



## vpalmer (Jan 29, 2012)

waresbear said:


> How tall is he, you might be able to get away with a 5ft, my horse is on the tall side, 16HH. Also you would just have to raise the fences on the jumpable parts, some spots he may not get a good take off to attempt a jump.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I was gonna say cattle fencing...They only hit that once before they get knocked flat on their butts and never try it again. But you don't have that option....So definately go with waresbears who often has good ideas like this ^^


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't hot wires run off of car batteries? I remember seeing one rig hooked up to that big battery, and trust me...it was enough power to make it still work....;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nail scraps of lumber to the posts and run string alone the top with streamers about a foot higher. If he still jumps the string will break and no harm done. Leave the string a bit loose so the streamers really flap in a breeze. Can't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You don't need electricity to run electric fencing. You can run them off of 12 volt (car batteries) or solar power. Both fence zappers are more expensive than ones that run on 110 but they are water tight so you can more easily mount them outside.


----------

